# Yup! Another New Guy!



## CBKulas (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone!
I'm one of the main tech guys at our rapidly growing church here in eastern Wisconsin, USA. We've got lots o'Shure wireless, an A&H 32 channel board, and stuff like that. My main emphasis is on training people to be good sound techs.
Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Hughesie (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to CB Brian,

Its always good to have more worship engineers kicking around. Sounds like a pretty good setup there, those Allen and Heath desks are pretty strong and reliable. Don't be afraid to just jump in and answer questions


----------



## lieperjp (Dec 26, 2008)

CBKulas said:


> Hello Everyone!
> I'm one of the main tech guys at our rapidly growing church here in eastern Wisconsin, USA. We've got lots o'Shure wireless, an A&H 32 channel board, and stuff like that. My main emphasis is on training people to be good sound techs.
> Thanks,
> Brian



Care to share which church??? Or southeast or northeast Wisconsin??? I'm in southeast WI, too, if you are.


----------

